# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  RIP Yin....

## Dianne

Well, tonight sucks and I'm balling my eyes out. I just lost Yin, who I got in 2002 as a hatchling. I was just handling her yesterday when I cleaned her cage. She was slowing down, but I wasn't expecting this quite so soon, even given her age. I was literally just watching her cruise her cage this morning. She was my favorite of the corns I've had over the years. Rest in peace, Sweet Girl. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh I 'm so sorry for your loss Dianne.  She was a pretty girl & she did live a pretty good life in terms of longevity, but I hate the sudden loss of a good pal... :Tears:

----------

_Dianne_ (11-12-2018)

----------


## distaff

Rest in peace, Yin.
Beautiful girl.
Hugs.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-12-2018)

----------


## zina10

Oh no...

I'm so sorry, Dianne. What a beautiful girl she was. And such a fortunate one, to have lived her life in your care. 

In time the memories will make you smile once more..

Hugs..

----------

_Dianne_ (11-12-2018)

----------


## Sonny1318

Extremely sorry for your loss, I feel your pain.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-12-2018)

----------


## Tila

So sorry for your loss

----------

_Dianne_ (11-12-2018)

----------


## 67temp

I'm sorry for your loss. It's never easy. She was a pretty girl.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-12-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

You and Yin are in my thoughts. Best wishes sent your way.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-12-2018)

----------


## Dianne

Thanks everyone. ❤️  I know she had a good, long life.  With several of my snakes in advanced years, I know that it is likely that Ill be seeing this happen more often in the next few years, or possibly even months.  However knowing that on an intellectual level, and being prepared for it seem to be two totally unrelated things.  :Tears:

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-12-2018),_MissterDog_ (11-12-2018),_zina10_ (11-12-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

Oh, Im so so sorry. We never have them long enough. She was a beautiful girl and looked like a real sweetheart. Thoughts are with you.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-12-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

I'm sorry

----------

_Dianne_ (11-12-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Thanks everyone. ❤️  I know she had a good, long life.  With several of my snakes in advanced years, I know that it is likely that Ill be seeing this happen more often in the next few years, or possibly even months.  However knowing that on an intellectual level, and being prepared for it seem to be two totally unrelated things.



Dianne,

Very sorry for your loss. You have my deepest condolences. 

Ive found its easier to enjoy time with the animals and people you love than worry or prepare for the inevitable. Just my two cents. I dont think you can prepare. So love and enjoy everyone. You dont know what tomorrow brings. 

Again. Very sorry and I hope you are able to remember the good times.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-12-2018)

----------


## Helonwheelz383

I'm so sorry to hear that! Losing a pet is always tough. At least she got to spend her time with someone that really loved and cared for her.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-12-2018)

----------


## Gio

2002 to late 2018. That's a good run in my book! 

You did an exceptional job of caring for that animal. Sadly, every living thing has an end point.

I'm sorry for your loss, but I commend you on your commitment to the quality care you gave.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-13-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

I'm sorry for your loss. You gave Yin a wonderful long life.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-13-2018)

----------


## cletus

Very sorry for your loss.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-13-2018)

----------


## Ax01

i'm sorry to hear about your loss. RIP Pretty girl Yin.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-13-2018)

----------

